
Mandykoh/convolver: Extended parallel image convolution library for Go - georgf
https://github.com/mandykoh/convolver
======
kristianp
What's image convolution you ask?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(image_processing)#Conv...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_\(image_processing\)#Convolution)

